# اسمك على الانترنت يكشف شخصيتك



## KOKOMAN (29 يناير 2009)

*****اعرف اسمك ب الياباني*****

سلام ونعمه ,,,,,,,,,


النهاردة يا جماعة جبتلكم حاجة جامدة اخر حاجة

اعرف اسمك دلوقتي ب اللغة اليابانية

و اليكم الطريقة

خذ كل حرف من اسمك باللغة الانجليزية ثم بدله باللفظ الياباني،،

وهذا هي الحروف ..


الحروف الابجدية الانجليزية ونطقها بالياباني -


A= ka = كا
B = tu = تو
C= mi = مي
D= te = تي
E =ku = كو
F = lu= لو
G = ji = جي
H = ri = ري
I = ki = كي
J = zu = زو
K = me = مي
L = ta = تا
M = rin = رِن
N = to = تو
O =mo = مو
P = no = نو
Q = ke = كي
R = shi = شِ
S= ari = أري
T= chi= تشاي
U = do= دو
V = ru = رو
W = mei = ماي
X = na = نا
Y = fu= فو
Z= zi= زي​


----------



## *malk (29 يناير 2009)

*رد: ****اعرف اسمك ب الياباني*****

هههههههههههه جامدة اوى ياكوكو

ميرسى


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 يناير 2009)

*رد: ****اعرف اسمك ب الياباني*****

*memomefu=koky
تحفه ده بس عشان احاول اكتب كوكى عذاااااااااااااااااااب
ميرسى يا كوكو*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 يناير 2009)

*رد: ****اعرف اسمك ب الياباني*****

*rinkimekuta

رِنكيميكوتا

تصدق اسمي طلع حلو وانا معرفش

شكرا ياجميل​*


----------



## kalimooo (30 يناير 2009)

*رد: ****اعرف اسمك ب الياباني*****

mekatakirinmo

شكرااااااااا اخي كوكو

سلام المسيح


----------



## الملكة العراقية (30 يناير 2009)

*رد: ****اعرف اسمك ب الياباني*****

شكرا يا كوكو على الموضوع الجميل
انا تعبت من كتابة اسمي ( تيكيكاتوكا )​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 يناير 2009)

*رد: ****اعرف اسمك ب الياباني*****



*malk قال:


> هههههههههههه جامدة اوى ياكوكو
> 
> ميرسى


 
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا ملك
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 يناير 2009)

*رد: ****اعرف اسمك ب الياباني*****



swety koky girl قال:


> *memomefu=koky*
> *تحفه ده بس عشان احاول اكتب كوكى عذاااااااااااااااااااب*
> *ميرسى يا كوكو*


ميرررررسى على مروورك يا سويتى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 يناير 2009)

*رد: ****اعرف اسمك ب الياباني*****



mikel coco قال:


> *rinkimekuta​*
> 
> *رِنكيميكوتا*​
> *تصدق اسمي طلع حلو وانا معرفش*​
> ...


ميرررررسى على مروورك يا مايكل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 يناير 2009)

*رد: ****اعرف اسمك ب الياباني*****



كليمو قال:


> mekatakirinmo
> 
> شكرااااااااا اخي كوكو
> 
> سلام المسيح


 
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا كليمو

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 يناير 2009)

*رد: ****اعرف اسمك ب الياباني*****



الملكة العراقية قال:


> شكرا يا كوكو على الموضوع الجميل​
> 
> انا تعبت من كتابة اسمي ( تيكيكاتوكا )​


ميرررررسى على مروورك يا الملكه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## max mike (30 يناير 2009)

*رد: ****اعرف اسمك ب الياباني*****

*انا اسمى رنكاميريكاكوتا

ايه الحروف الصعبة دى

طاب ما اعرف اسمى بطريقة اللمبى احسن
ا : استهبال
ب : بواخة
ت : تباتة
ى : يالا ياد



شكرا كوكو على الموضوع*


----------



## Rosetta (30 يناير 2009)

*رد: ****اعرف اسمك ب الياباني*****

*shimoariku...
لا حرااااااااااااام دا اسمه عزاااااااااااب
ههههههههههههههه
مرسي يا كوكو...
بس حلوة كتييييييييييييييير​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 يناير 2009)

*رد: ****اعرف اسمك ب الياباني*****



مايكل مايك قال:


> *انا اسمى رنكاميريكاكوتا*
> 
> *ايه الحروف الصعبة دى*
> 
> ...


 

هههههههههههههه

طريقه اللمبى احسن 

واشيك كمان 30:

ميرررررسى على مرورك يا مايكل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 يناير 2009)

*رد: ****اعرف اسمك ب الياباني*****



red rose88 قال:


> *shimoariku...​*
> *لا حرااااااااااااام دا اسمه عزاااااااااااب*
> *ههههههههههههههه*
> *مرسي يا كوكو...*
> ...


ههههههههههههه

ميرررررسى على مرورك يا روز

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## rmbs8 (30 يناير 2009)

*رد: ****اعرف اسمك ب الياباني*****

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كوكو اللعبه ده جامده اوي لكن بقي اسمي غريييب​*_*شكورن موتوتى كا​*_


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 يناير 2009)

*رد: ****اعرف اسمك ب الياباني*****

ميرررررسى على مرورك يا فندم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## وليم تل (30 يناير 2009)

*رد: ****اعرف اسمك ب الياباني*****

شكرا كوكو مان
على تعب محبتك
مودتى​


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 يناير 2009)

*رد: ****اعرف اسمك ب الياباني*****

ميرررسى على مروورك يا وليم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## rana1981 (31 يناير 2009)

*رد: ****اعرف اسمك ب الياباني*****

*طلع اسمي حلو بالياباني وماكنت عرفانة هالشي 
شكرا كوكو​*


----------



## ساندي بيل (31 يناير 2009)

*رد: ****اعرف اسمك ب الياباني*****

مرسي اخي؟؟؟
ياي عاوزلي وقت على شان اتذكر واذكر اسمي(اراي ري موش موكي) ههههههه[colo[/color][/color]


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 يناير 2009)

*رد: ****اعرف اسمك ب الياباني*****



rana1981 قال:


> *طلع اسمي حلو بالياباني وماكنت عرفانة هالشي​*
> 
> *شكرا كوكو *​


ميرررسى على مرووورك يا رنا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 يناير 2009)

*رد: ****اعرف اسمك ب الياباني*****



ساندي بيل قال:


> مرسي اخي؟؟؟
> ياي عاوزلي وقت على شان اتذكر واذكر اسمي(اراي ري موش موكي)


 


ميرررسى على مرووورك يا ساندى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## porio (2 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ****اعرف اسمك ب الياباني*****

ريكوتوكا

بجد اسم موسيقى
ههههههههههههه

ميرسى ياكوكو
موضوع جاااااااااامد


----------



## sosana (2 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ****اعرف اسمك ب الياباني*****

rinkashikitoka 
ميرسي اووووووووي يا كوكو 
جامدة اووي
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ناوناو (2 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ****اعرف اسمك ب الياباني*****

تصدق اسمي طلع أحلي بكتير من الأول
<<توكوروكوتو>> وبافكر أروح أغيره في البطاقة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## totty (2 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ****اعرف اسمك ب الياباني*****

*chimochimo

هههههههههههههه

ايه الحلاوه دى​*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ****اعرف اسمك ب الياباني*****



porio قال:


> ريكوتوكا
> 
> بجد اسم موسيقى
> ههههههههههههه
> ...


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا بوريو 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ****اعرف اسمك ب الياباني*****



sosana قال:


> rinkashikitoka
> ميرسي اووووووووي يا كوكو
> جامدة اووي
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا سوسنا  

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ****اعرف اسمك ب الياباني*****



ناوناو قال:


> تصدق اسمي طلع أحلي بكتير من الأول
> <<توكوروكوتو>> وبافكر أروح أغيره في البطاقة
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا ناوناو 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ****اعرف اسمك ب الياباني*****



totty قال:


> *chimochimo​*
> 
> *هههههههههههههه*​
> 
> *ايه الحلاوه دى*​


ميرررسى على مرووورك يا توتى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## مدحت ناصر (2 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ****اعرف اسمك ب الياباني*****

انا اسمى طلع  رنكوتيريكاتشاى   ههههههههههههههه 
بقى كل ده اسمى وانا مش عارف


----------



## john2 (2 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ****اعرف اسمك ب الياباني*****

شكرا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ****اعرف اسمك ب الياباني*****

* شكاميكاكيتا

يعني اسمي شبه هاكوناماطاطا

مرسيه علي موضوعك الرائع الجامداخر حاجة زي ما انت كاتب

ربا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك *


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ****اعرف اسمك ب الياباني*****



مدحت ناصر قال:


> انا اسمى طلع رنكوتيريكاتشاى ههههههههههههههه
> بقى كل ده اسمى وانا مش عارف


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا مدحت  

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ****اعرف اسمك ب الياباني*****



john2 قال:


> شكرا


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا فندم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ****اعرف اسمك ب الياباني*****



jesus156 قال:


> * شكاميكاكيتا*
> 
> *يعني اسمي شبه هاكوناماطاطا*
> 
> ...


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا فندم  

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## lovely dove (1 مايو 2009)

اسمك على الانترنت يكشف        شخصيتك:36_22_26:


هل فكر مستخدم الكمبيوتر يوما بان اختياره لعنوان        بريده الالكتروني او اسم المستخدم وكلمة السر التابعة لجهازه الشخصي تعكس في        واقع الامر مدلولات وملامح تدل على شخصيته وهويته. 


عند الدخول        الى الشبكة فان المستخدم يعمل في واقع الامر، او بالاحرى يتعايش، ويختلط مع        غرباء لذلك يجب عليه تعريف نفسه لباقي مواطني هذا العالم الافتراضي باسم مميز        يتم التعرف عليه من خلاله. 


فيما يتعلق بالبالغين فعادة ما تكون        اختياراتهم اكثر تعقيدا. فاذا كان هدفهم الرئيسي هو التخفي عند استخدام        الانترنت، فالملاحظ انهم يقومون باستخدام اسم مختلف وكلمة سر تابعة لها عند        دخول اي موقع. 


من تكون اختياراتهم منصبة على اسماء والقاب خاصة        ترمز الى من يكون مثلهم الاعلى في الحياة مثل اسماء المطربين والممثلين او        اسماء يكون لها صدى خاص ودارج بين محيط المراهقين.فهو هنا صاحب الموقف        ويستطيع اختيار اي اسم يطرأ على باله مهما كان فحواه او        مضمونه.


المتفائلون بالحياة: :766ah:


تنصب        اختياراتهم على اسماء مرحة ومبتهجة تدل على اقبالهم وتفاؤلهم في الدنيا.        


المتشائمون::36_1_3:
 
يقومون باختيار اسماء        تعكس نظرتهم السوداوية الى الحياة تدل على مدى كآبتهم وبؤسهم في هذه الدنيا.        وفى هذه الحالة يكون الامر في غاية الخطورة وذو نتائج قد لا تحمد        عواقبها.


الاشخاص الرومانسيون: :36_3_19:


فعادة        ما تكون اختياراتهم نابعة من شخصيات ومفاهيم اسطورية اضافة الى قيامهم        باستخدام استعارات شعرية وادبية ذات طبيعة ايجابية ووجدانية.        


الاشخاص الذين يعانون من مشكلة النسيان وصعوبة        استرجاع المعلومات: :big61:


فهؤلاء يقومون عادة باستخدام اسماء قصيرة يسهل        تذكرها لتجنب الوقوع في تعقيدات هم في غنى عنها. 







:36_1_24:
هناك من يحبذ        استخدام اسماء ورموز لها ذكريات محببة الى نفسه تعود الى ايام طفولته او        شبابه بدلا من اختيار اسماء حديثة هو بعيد عنها لا يرى فيها اي ترابط او        اندماج مع شخصيته او محيطه..

منقووووووووووول:36_1_21:​


----------



## kalimooo (1 مايو 2009)

شكرااااااااا بيبو  على الموضوع  والمعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## وليم تل (1 مايو 2009)

شكرا بيبو
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## Rosetta (2 مايو 2009)

*مرسي يا بيبو 
موضوع حلو 
ربنا يحميكي​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مايو 2009)

موضوع جميل يا بيبو 

ميررررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## lovely dove (2 مايو 2009)

> شكرااااااااا بيبو  على الموضوع  والمعلومات الرائعة
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك




شكراااااااااااااا ياكليمو لمرورك العطر 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## lovely dove (2 مايو 2009)

> شكرا بيبو
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمتى بود



شكراااااااااااااا ياوليم لمرورك العطر 
ربنا يباركك
 ​


----------



## lovely dove (2 مايو 2009)

*


			مرسي يا بيبو 
موضوع حلو 
ربنا يحميكي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



مرسي كتير red rose  لمرورك العطر 
ربنا يباركك ياقمر 
​*


----------



## lovely dove (2 مايو 2009)

> موضوع جميل يا بيبو
> 
> ميررررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك




شكراااااااااااااا ياكوكو لمرورك العطر 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (2 مايو 2009)

أنا من الأشخاص المتفائلون ...وميرسي على الموضوع المثير والحلو


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (2 مايو 2009)

*موضوع لذيذ يا بيبو 
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## zezza (2 مايو 2009)

*حلو كتير يا بيبو كلام مظبوط
ربنا يباركك يا قمر
و شكرا كتييير على الموضوع الحلو*​


----------



## just member (2 مايو 2009)

*موضوع جميل*
*شكرا اكتير*
**​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 مايو 2009)

*موضوع جميييييييييييل يا حبى 
ميرسى ليكى ياعسل
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 مايو 2009)

ميرسى ليكى يا بيبو موضوعك لذيذ وحلو​


----------



## grges monir (2 مايو 2009)

بس انا مش واحد فى دول انا بحب ادخل باسمى الحقيقى
ميرسى بيبو  على الموضوع


----------



## lovely dove (2 مايو 2009)

> أنا من الأشخاص المتفائلون ...وميرسي على الموضوع المثير والحلو





مرسي كتير ياجويفول ياقمر لمرورك الجميل 
ربنا يباركك حبيبتي


----------



## lovely dove (2 مايو 2009)

> موضوع لذيذ يا بيبو
> الرب يبارك حياتك



مرسي ياراجعه ياقمراية كتيرلمرورك الجميل 
ربنا يباركك حبيبتي


----------



## lovely dove (2 مايو 2009)

> حلو كتير يا بيبو كلام مظبوط
> ربنا يباركك يا قمر
> و شكرا كتييير على الموضوع الحلو



مرسي يازيزا ياقمراية كتيرلمرورك الجميل 
ربنا يباركك حبيبتي


----------



## lovely dove (3 مايو 2009)

> *موضوع جميل*
> *شكرا اكتير*
> **




شكرااااااااااا ياجوجو كتير لمرورك العطر
ربنا يباركك 
​


----------



## lovely dove (3 مايو 2009)

*


			موضوع جميييييييييييل يا حبى 
ميرسى ليكى ياعسل
ربنا يبارك خدمتك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مرسي يانوسة ياقمراية كتيرلمرورك الجميل 
ربنا يباركك حبيبتي​*


----------



## lovely dove (3 مايو 2009)

> ميرسى ليكى يا بيبو موضوعك لذيذ وحلو



*مرسي ياكوكي ياقمراية كتيرلمرورك الجميل 
ربنا يباركك حبيبتي​*


----------



## lovely dove (3 مايو 2009)

> بس انا مش واحد فى دول انا بحب ادخل باسمى الحقيقى
> ميرسى بيبو  على الموضوع



شكرااااااااااااا ياجرجس كتير لمرورك الجميل 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مايو 2009)

*موضوع جمييييييييييييييل بوبا
مرسيه ليكي يا قمر
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## lovely dove (4 مايو 2009)

*


			موضوع جمييييييييييييييل بوبا
مرسيه ليكي يا قمر
ربنا يباركك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مرسي ياروكا ياقمراية كتيرلمرورك الجميل 
ربنا يباركك حبيبتي​ ​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (4 مايو 2009)

*ميرسى يا بيبو
تسلم ايدك​*


----------



## استير (4 مايو 2009)

*الموضوع جميل اوى يا بيبو ربنا يباركك 
بس المشكلة انا رومانسية و فاقدة الزاكرة دا معنى انى بشخصيتين  
ههههههههه *


----------



## العجايبي (4 مايو 2009)

*موضوع جميل
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## viviane tarek (5 مايو 2009)

*الاشخاص الذين يعانون من مشكلة النسيان وصعوبة استرجاع المعلومات: 


فهؤلاء يقومون عادة باستخدام اسماء قصيرة يسهل تذكرها لتجنب الوقوع في تعقيدات هم في غنى عنها. ​*
*لو الأشخاص دول ممكن ينسو
امال البيستخدمو اسمهم الحقيقى
يبقو اكيد عندهم زهيمر
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
موضوع لزيز يا بيبو
ششششككككرررراااا""""​*


----------



## lovely dove (7 مايو 2009)

> ميرسى يا بيبو
> تسلم ايدك



*مرسي يابريسكلا ياقمراية كتيرلمرورك  
ربنا يباركك حبيبتي​ ​*


----------



## lovely dove (7 مايو 2009)

> الموضوع جميل اوى يا بيبو ربنا يباركك
> بس المشكلة انا رومانسية و فاقدة الزاكرة دا معنى انى بشخصيتين
> ههههههههه



هههههههههههه
لا عادي يا استير كلنا لها
​*مرسي يااستير ياقمراية كتيرلمرورك  
ربنا يباركك حبيبتي​ ​*


----------



## lovely dove (7 مايو 2009)

> موضوع جميل
> ربنا يباركك



مرسي يامون لمرورك الجميل 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## lovely dove (7 مايو 2009)

> لو الأشخاص دول ممكن ينسو
> امال البيستخدمو اسمهم الحقيقى
> يبقو اكيد عندهم زهيمر
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



ههههههههههههه

مرسي يافيفيان ياقمراية كتير لمرورك 
ربنا يباركك حبيبتي


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (7 مايو 2009)

شكرا عالموضوع الجميل​


----------



## white rose (7 مايو 2009)

*موضوع حلو و مهضوم كتير

يسلمو ايديك بيبو*​


----------



## lovely dove (9 مايو 2009)

> شكرا عالموضوع الجميل



مرسي يابنوته ياقمر لمرورك 
ربنا يباركك 
​


----------



## lovely dove (9 مايو 2009)

> موضوع حلو و مهضوم كتير
> 
> يسلمو ايديك بيبو




مرسي ياوايت روس ياقمر لمرورك 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## BishoRagheb (9 مايو 2009)

شكرا يابوبا علي الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## lovely dove (9 مايو 2009)

> شكرا يابوبا علي الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك




مرسي يابيشو لمرورك الجميل 
نورت الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## Alexander.t (9 مايو 2009)

ميرسى يا بوبا

موضوع جميل

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## lovely dove (10 مايو 2009)

> ميرسى يا بوبا
> 
> موضوع جميل
> 
> ربنا يباركك




مرسي يامينا لمرورك الجميل 
نورت الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## اني بل (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*اسمك بالياباني*

تعرف اسمك بالياباني وتموت ضحك. الطريقة هي

خذ كل حرف من اسمك باللغة الانجليزية ثم بدله باللفظ الياباني،، وهذه هي الحروف الأبجدية الانجليزية ونطقها بالياباني ..
الإنجليزي
A
B
C
D
E
F
G
H
I
J
K
L
M
N
O
P
Q
R
S
T
U
V
W
X
Y
Z
الياباني
ka
tu
mi
te
ku
lu
ji
ri
ki
zu
me
ta
rin
to
mo
no
ke
shi
ari
chi
do
ru
mie
na
fu
Zi
العربي
كا
تو
مي
تي
كو
لو
جي
ري
كي
زو
مي
تا
رن
تو
مو
نو
كي
شي
أري
تشاي
دو
رو
ماي
نا
فو
زي



وارسل ليا وشوف كيف يطلع اسمك بالياباني


----------



## engy_love_jesus (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: اسمك بالياباني*

*ku to ji fu

كوتوجيفو

ومالة انجى يعنى اشتكى فى حاجة ماسم زى الفل اهوه ​*


----------



## jesus-girl18 (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: اسمك بالياباني*

tokikamo ههههههههههههههههههههه حلو كتير


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: اسمك بالياباني*

memomefu

ميموميفو 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اسامى معقده
ميرسى يا جورجينا ​


----------



## zezza (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: اسمك بالياباني*

يا خبر الوان ده انا اسمى الحقيقى من 7 حروف يعنى لو عملت الطريقة دى سطر كامل مش هيكفى اسمى
ماله الانجلش او العربى شغالين زى الفل

شكرا يا قمرة على الموضوع ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: اسمك بالياباني*

ميررررررسى على الطريقه لمعرفه الاسم باللغه اليابانيه 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## JOJE (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: اسمك بالياباني*

حلوووووووووووووووووه
انا اسمي طلللع
KUTOJIFU
   كوتوتيفو
 حلللللوه جمممممممممممممميل اححححسن من اسميييييييييييي


----------



## وطني (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: اسمك بالياباني*

kurikatu             *بجد  كان نفسي اشوف اسمي بجد موضوع **يسلي جداااااا مشكور حبيبي *


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: اسمك بالياباني*

*الله حلو قوى 
ميرسى بجد​*


----------



## Son Ava Karas (31 يوليو 2011)

*هل فكر مستخدم  الكمبيوتر يوما بان اختياره لعنوان بريده  الالكتروني او اسم المستخدم وكلمة  السر التابعة لجهازه الشخصي تعكس في  واقع الامر مدلولات وملامح تدل على  شخصيته وهويته. 


عند الدخول الى الشبكة فان المستخدم يعمل في واقع الامر، او بالاحرى   يتعايش، ويختلط مع غرباء لذلك يجب عليه تعريف نفسه لباقي مواطني هذا العالم   الافتراضي باسم مميز يتم التعرف عليه من خلاله. 


فيما يتعلق بالبالغين فعادة ما تكون اختياراتهم اكثر تعقيدا. فاذا كان   هدفهم الرئيسي هو التخفي عند استخدام الانترنت، فالملاحظ انهم يقومون   باستخدام اسم مختلف وكلمة سر تابعة لها عند دخول اي موقع. 


من تكون اختياراتهم منصبة على اسماء والقاب خاصة ترمز الى من يكون مثلهم   الاعلى في الحياة مثل اسماء المطربين والممثلين او اسماء يكون لها صدى خاص   ودارج بين محيط المراهقين.فهو هنا صاحب الموقف ويستطيع اختيار اي اسم يطرأ   على باله مهما كان فحواه او مضمونه.


المتفائلون بالحياة: 
تنصب اختياراتهم على اسماء مرحة ومبتهجة تدل على اقبالهم وتفاؤلهم في الدنيا. 


المتشائمون: 
يقومون باختيار اسماء تعكس نظرتهم السوداوية الى الحياة تدل على مدى كآبتهم   وبؤسهم في هذه الدنيا. وفى هذه الحالة يكون الامر في غاية الخطورة وذو   نتائج قد لا تحمد عواقبها.


الاشخاص الرومانسيون: 
فعادة ما تكون اختياراتهم نابعة من شخصيات ومفاهيم اسطورية اضافة الى   قيامهم باستخدام استعارات شعرية وادبية ذات طبيعة ايجابية ووجدانية. 


الاشخاص الذين يعانون من مشكلة النسيان وصعوبة استرجاع المعلومات: 
فهؤلاء يقومون عادة باستخدام اسماء قصيرة يسهل تذكرها لتجنب الوقوع في تعقيدات هم في غنى عنها. 


هناك من يحبذ استخدام اسماء ورموز لها ذكريات محببة الى نفسه تعود الى ايام   طفولته او شبابه بدلا من اختيار اسماء حديثة هو بعيد عنها لا يرى فيها اي   ترابط او اندماج مع شخصيته او محيطه..

*


----------



## grges monir (31 يوليو 2011)

هههههه انا ولا واحد منهم لانى مش بستخدم اى حاجة من اللى  انت قلتها هههههه


----------



## Violet Fragrance (1 أغسطس 2011)

*موضوع جميل ... ميرسي
الرب يكون معك
*​


----------



## أنجيلا (2 أغسطس 2011)

*ميرسي ع الموضوع*
*يسوع يباركك*


----------

